# Ethernet Kabel verbinden?



## Suppentopf (15. November 2010)

Kann man zwei kabel mteinander verbinden? Wenn ja wie heisst das Gerät und wo kann man es kaufen?

Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus für Antworten


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. November 2010)

lüsterklemme, baumarkt.


----------



## domi-germany (15. November 2010)

Was für Kabel denn ? Cat5e ? Patch? Cross-over ?
Gibts Adapter für da steckst eins link eins rechts rein fertig 

gruß


----------



## Suppentopf (15. November 2010)

Danke, wollte mich nur vergewissern ob es überhaupt soetwas gibt, wieviel kostet denn sowas?


----------



## Suppentopf (15. November 2010)

domi-germany schrieb:


> Was für Kabel denn ? Cat5e ? Patch? Cross-over ?
> Gibts Adapter für da steckst eins link eins rechts rein fertig
> 
> gruß



Kenn mich nicht sogut mit soetwas aus, ich mein so ein kabel was du vom Roter zum PC ansteckst


----------



## domi-germany (15. November 2010)

z.b.: Sowas hier equip Adapter - Grau - 2xRJ45 Buchse - Cat.5e Verbinder (121159) 
Für den Fall das es RJ45 sind (normal-fall)


----------



## Suppentopf (15. November 2010)

Danke nochmal


----------



## docdent (15. November 2010)

Gibts auch billiger

K+K Computer GmbH - Online-Shop

oder

RJ45 CAT5 VERBIN Hirose RJ45 Stecker, RJ45-Kupplungen & -buchsen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## domi-germany (15. November 2010)

War auch nur nen Beispiel


----------



## docdent (15. November 2010)

domi-germany schrieb:


> War auch nur nen Beispiel



War auch kein Vorwurf  Nur dass er halt nicht gleich bei Deinem Link zuschlägt...


----------



## flashback830 (15. November 2010)

Power Lan ab 100MBit/s aufwerts is auch nicht verkehrt


----------

